# commuting backpack



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Been using a Wal-Mart backpack (last-minute camping purchase while on vacation) for my commute, and it's been pretty good to me. I can stuff it like a clown car, seems to always have room for one more item. :thumbsup:

But it's a light neon green, and looks pretty silly on my back when full. Normally I don't care, but when I ride in/take train home, or bring it in on the train to ride home, it feels a little conspicuous. I'm not (terribly) picky or fashion-conscious, but the backpack stands out as clumsy and garish when off the bike.

Don't need to blend in with the hipsters, so I'm fine without a Chrome/Hershel/North Face/Swiss Army etc. (these are the brands I keep noticing, with the men anyway.) 

Just curious what people are using and liking.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a strong liking for Deuter. Their compact and air compact 10 and 12 bags I think are just about perfect. They're feature rich cycling bags though. They have water bags and helmet nets and rain covers. They have very, very well thought out pockets and pouches. I recently got one on Chainlove (now steepandcheap) for like $50 or so, maybe less.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

If you do a search over in the commuting forum, you should find a number of threads on the subject.

Personally, I can't stand anything on my shoulders when riding a road bike, so I use a fanny pack for personal items and carrying small amounts, and a rack on the bike, with either panniers or a bag strapped on top, if I have to carry more.

I don't know from brands, and I probably have no fashion sense, but the green pack sounds fine to me. I'll bet your pack doesn't stand out as much as you think. 

But what do I know? ;-)


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

Christine said:


> But it's a light neon green, and looks pretty silly on my back when full. Normally I don't care, but when I ride in/take train home, or bring it in on the train to ride home, it feels a little conspicuous. I'm not (terribly) picky or fashion-conscious, but the backpack stands out as clumsy and garish when off the bike.


Think of it this way. That light neon green probably helps cars behind you see you.

Anything that is bright and visible on your bike will probably be conspicuous off your bike. 

What is more important to you? Being seen on your bike? Or having a fashionable look off your bike?

GH


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> If you do a search over in the commuting forum, you should find a number of threads on the subject.
> 
> Personally, I can't stand anything on my shoulders when riding a road bike, so I use a fanny pack for personal items and carrying small amounts, and a rack on the bike, with either panniers or a bag strapped on top, if I have to carry more.
> 
> ...


I ditched the back-pack too. Expandable trunk bags are awesome. Plus if you don't have rack mount braze-ons its N+1 time...


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

i use a 20-year-old North Face book bag. For tablet users, back in olden times, we used to carry our books to class in a back pack.

Anyway, best feature is that it has a thin, strap-like waist belt. I only use it when loaded but it's nice for keeping things in place. Worst thing is back ventilation. If I ever bought a new one, I'd make sure to get something that "breathed" by lifting the pack of my back.

I also have a CamelBak hydration pack (a few years old) and I can barely feel it when I'm riding. You remove the bladders if you want more storage but those things are made for cycling, fit well and don't leave your back hot and sweaty.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Depending on how much you gotta carry, Carradice or Zimbales saddle bags with a Carradice Bagman rack. Good for @ 50#s, and is a classic touring look. Add a shoulder strap for carrying off the bike. Google pictures of Carradice bags for what I'm talking about.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

ColaJacket said:


> Think of it this way. That light neon green probably helps cars behind you see you.


Yeah. I purposely bought a bright orange bag for this reason. It's a Seal Line brand with a roll top closure. Essentially a dry bag with shoulder straps and minimalist padding. I wanted something extremely waterproof and this supposedly will keep water out even if submerged to 4 feet.

It works well enough but has no pockets so things like keys and phones will eventually find their way to the bottom of the bag beneath lunch and clothes. Kind of a pain.


----------

